# Alaskan Mill



## Trever (Nov 1, 2007)

I saw this on Craigslist in the Atlanta area if anyone is interested.

Alaskan MK-III C2 56 inch Chainsaw Mill Kit - $495

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-10-23, 12:55PM EDT


CUT UP TO 56" SLABS!!! 
Alaskan Mark III C2 Series 
Everything you need except the Powerhead. 

Alaskan Mark III 56" Mill Kit has 51" Maximum width of cut capacity 

Recommended Minimum Engine Size: 100 - 120 cc 

The Mark III C2 Mill Kit comes complete with everything you need except the powerhead. Included are double end saw bar, ripping chain, oiler kit, slabbing rail bracket set, helper handle, and chainsaw sharpener. 

SAW POWERHEAD NOT INCLUDED 

This retails for $798.00 see at this link http://www.toolcenter.com/G776-56C2.html.....I bought this new and never used it,,,,,I have the chain bar, handle, oiler, rail kit and everything.....I think back then I paid $659.00 I will take $495 for the kit....bolts and things are still in the plastic bags......


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Nov 20, 2017)

Still got that 10 years later? Ill take it !


----------

